# Chili Bowl Nationals



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Anyone going to the Chili Bowl Nationals? I have pit passes for the finals..


or should I say..does anyone here know what the Chili Bowl Nationals are?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

myoung said:


> Anyone going to the Chili Bowl Nationals? I have pit passes for the finals..
> 
> 
> or should I say..does anyone here know what the Chili Bowl Nationals are?


That is definitly a ******* thing


Do you have a car in there or are you just watching. I kind of see this like nascar on dirt...


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

psuLemon said:


> That is definitly a ******* thing
> 
> 
> Do you have a car in there or are you just watching. I kind of see this like nascar on dirt...


*******? That's as about as smart as saying only asian teenagers like to modify imorts  

Sprint cars are the original drifters, but faster 

It's nothing like NASCAR, but some of the drivers started there and come back to race each year in this National event...

No I don't have a car,,, but I would like to build one.. I'll just be hanging in the pits with Tony Stewart and Kasey Kahne


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Funny thing is, i have a friend that buids those cars. they are quiet sick.










but definitly said like a true *******


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Is it still in Tulsa at the fairgrounds/Expo Center?

when I was growing up, I went to the Chili Bowl Nats in Tulsa every year. I lived a 1/2 mile away from the expo center too...


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Matt93SE said:


> Is it still in Tulsa at the fairgrounds/Expo Center?
> 
> when I was growing up, I went to the Chili Bowl Nats in Tulsa every year. I lived a 1/2 mile away from the expo center too...


Yup that's where it was...


Saw Tony Stewart go flipping...he ended up going to the hospital..

Stewart injures arm after flipping midget car


----------



## ks2 tuning (Sep 27, 2005)

we do road racing but whenever the team hits a new town the first thing one of the guys scouts out is local sprint car and midget racing...it is a blast to watch live...long as you can get past dirt in your beer it's cool


----------

